# [RAID 0]conf de grub ...(resolu et même bien !)

## Anthyme

Bonjour !

Je n'arrive pas a configurer grub pour booter un / en RAID0 (le boot etant a part) je suppose qu'il doit y avoir des option particuliere a mettre ... dans la ligne "kernel" du grub.conf

j'ai essayé plusieurs choses :

mettre un root (hdx,y) dans l'entrée a booté : le noyau boot pas

en testant dans la ligne kernel /dev/md0 il reconnais pas et /dev/hdxy il bloc a la fin du démarrage du noyau ...

que faire ?? Je ne trouve rien ...

merci ...Last edited by Anthyme on Fri Jun 16, 2006 4:42 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## GaMeS

Heu tout d'abord ton RAID 0 dois être un /dev/mdx

donc ben il n'y a pas d'option spéciale tu laisse ton root (hd0,0) au niveau de ton title.

mais comme tu l'a dis dans la ligne kernel tu mets root=/dev/mdx

ensuite n'oublie pas de modifier ton fstab également.

Edit: un cat /proc/mdstat te donnes quoi ?

ton raid est bien détecté ?

Partition bien en linux autodetect raid ? (FD)

----------

## Anthyme

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Heu tout d'abord ton RAID 0 dois être un /dev/mdx

 

Je sais ^^

 *Quote:*   

> donc ben il n'y a pas d'option spéciale tu laisse ton root (hd0,0) au niveau de ton title.

 

Mais je pointe vers quel partition ?? (vue qu'un raid c'est plusieurs partitions !!)

 *Quote:*   

> mais comme tu l'a dis dans la ligne kernel tu mets root=/dev/mdx

 

Il me dis que le périphérique n'est pas reconnu quand je fais ça...

 *Quote:*   

> ensuite n'oublie pas de modifier ton fstab également.

 

C'est fais mai sje pense que le probleme est en retrait par rapport au fstab

 *Quote:*   

> Edit: un cat /proc/mdstat te donnes quoi ?

 

Note : j'ai un install classiquer avec laquel j'ai créer mon périphérique raid, dans lequel j ai ensuite installer un 2eme systeme 

A la base c'est un frogdev : pour créer mon pérphérique RAID dans cette environement je doit charger raid0, faire un MAKEDEV md dans /dev puis un mdadm -A /dev/md0

mais dans ma 2eme install j ai bien RAID0 en dur dans le noyau et les périphérique md ne disparaisse pas a chaque reboot

sinon voila ce que me donne cat /proc/mdstat dans la 1ere install :

Personalities : [raid0]

md0 : active raid0 hda6[0] sdaa6[2] hdb6[1]

14650944 blocks 64 k chunks

unused devices: <none>

et dans l'environnement chrooter c'est parail !

 *Quote:*   

> ton raid est bien détecté ?
> 
> 

 

Comment le savoir ?

 *Quote:*   

> Partition bien en linux autodetect raid ? (FD)

 

bien sur  :Smile: 

merci !

----------

## Enlight

IMHO grub ne gère pas le raid en soft => /boot en rais0 et utilisation d'un des 2 jumeaux pour lancer le kernel en ignorant totalement l'autre.

----------

## Anthyme

Non non j'avais precisé plus haut : /boot n'est PAS en raid0, ça je savais trés bien que cela n'etait pas géré  :Smile:  il est sur une partition toute a fait normal ... c'est juste le reste du systeme qui est sur du RAID0

----------

## BuBuaBu

Visiblement le noyau est bien config, et le raid aussi puisqu'il fonctionne sur une autre système.

Je pense donc pour un problème de la config grub.

Voila un extrai du mien.

```

title=Gentoo

root (hd0,4)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/md0

```

(hd0,4), disque non raid, en ext2 avec le kernel.

----------

## Anthyme

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Visiblement le noyau est bien config, et le raid aussi puisqu'il fonctionne sur une autre système.
> 
> Je pense donc pour un problème de la config grub.
> 
> Voila un extrai du mien.
> ...

 

C'est ton boot sur lequel tu pointe en fait ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

root (hd0,4) désigne la partition /boot. (quelque soit la machine rien a voir avec le raid)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/md0 désigne la partition /.

La lecture de cette page ne ferai pas de mal.

----------

## Anthyme

ahhh oui mince j ai toujours cru que ct la partition root ... sur mes autres install je ne le mettait tout simplement pas ...

bon je vais tester ce soir, ca ira peut etre mieux

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> ahhh oui mince j ai toujours cru que ct la partition root ... sur mes autres install je ne le mettait tout simplement pas ...
> 
> bon je vais tester ce soir, ca ira peut etre mieux

 

Oui, c'est bien la partition root, mais de grub   :Laughing: 

----------

## Anthyme

Bon j'en ai marre ... a priori au boot il ne detecte pas toutes les partition, il detectait uniquement les hdxy ... je recompile mon noyau en metant en dur tout les support sata et maintenant il ne detecte que mon /dev/sdax ...

je crois que je vais me contenter d'un raid1 ...

bon merci quand meme !

----------

## Il turisto

voila ce qui je pense etre la solution a ton prob.

j'ai galéré pariel quand j'ai installé mon raid.

dans ton grub.conf tu met ca

title=ton titre

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.XXX root=/dev/md2 md=2,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3

regarde bien la fin de la ligne. en fait tu definit ton md en lui disant de quels partoche il est fait.

edit : n'oublie pas de mettre tes deux partoche de boot en bootable car si un disque crame et que c le bootable ben tu pourras plus demarrer.

edit : as tu mis ta swa en raid? car si non si un disque crashe t obligé de rebooter ta machine.

----------

## Anthyme

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> voila ce qui je pense etre la solution a ton prob.
> 
> j'ai galéré pariel quand j'ai installé mon raid.
> 
> dans ton grub.conf tu met ca
> ...

 

Ahhh ca me semble deja beaucoup plus logique !!! je vais tester ca au plus tôt !!

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> edit : as tu mis ta swa en raid? car si non si un disque crashe t obligé de rebooter ta machine.

 

swa ?? de toute façon limportant pour l instant c que cela soit operationnel ... pour les crach on vera plus tard ^^

----------

## Il turisto

swa=swap

sorry pour la faute de frappe.

de toute facon pendant que la machine tourne tu peux demonter la swap, la mettre en raid et la reformater.

faut juste que la machine swappe pas a ce moment la.

Moi je l'ai fais sur mon serv de prod en utilisation et j'ai pas eu de probs.

----------

## Anthyme

Nan j'ai pas pas mis de raid pour swap ... mais ... CA MARCHE !!!! trop fort !!!

mais un hdparm -t me donne un truc catastrophique : 20mo/s (alors que j'etait dans les 110 dans l'environement chrooter ...)

des idées ? (sachant que c du reiser4 aussi, j'avais oublié )

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title=ton titre
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Bizarre, il est utile de préciser la constitution du raid lorsque que l'on utilise pas le flag FD.

----------

## Il turisto

le dma est tjs bien active pour tes hdd?

un bon conseil met le swap en raid. c l'experience qui parle  :Wink: . et met des deux hdd en bootable avec fdisk.

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un bon conseil met le swap en raid. c l'experience qui parle ..

 

Mettre le swap en raid ne peu être qu'une perte de performance.

Il vaut mieux utiliser différente partition de swap sur les différent disques.

Le kernel gère déjà la repartition du débit swap sur les différents disques.

----------

## Anthyme

de toute façon je n'utilise pas enormement de swap ... une simple suffira

et oui l'ultra DMA est bien activé  !

le probleme ne viendrai t'il pas de reiser4 en raid ? il m a affiché un message au montage disant qu'il y avais un mode qu'il ne pourrai pas utilisé et qu'il allais en utiliser un autre ... mais je n'ai plus le message pour l'instant ...

Je suis un peu triste ... tant de mal pour pas grand chose :-/

----------

## Il turisto

sorry j'ai jamais utilisé reiser4. on me l'avais deconseille pour cause de stabilite. perso je suis en reiser 3.

@BuBuaBu : je sais que cela est un perte de perf mais si un disque dur crash et que ton swap est pas en raid tu dois redemarrer la machine car une partie du swap pourrait etre perdue. Donc pour une secu max vaut mieux la mettre en raid.

De toute facon l'ideal est que la machine ne swap pas  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> @BuBuaBu : je sais que cela est un perte de perf mais si un disque dur crash et que ton swap est pas en raid tu dois redemarrer la machine car une partie du swap pourrait etre perdue. Donc pour une secu max vaut mieux la mettre en raid.
> 
> 

 

mouais bof au pire t'as une ou 2 applis qui segfault, pas de quoi crasher tout le manchot non plus, ou bien?

Sinon pour le raid il me semble que quasi tous les FS ont une option pour modifier certains paramètres d'alignement et profiter correctement du raid.

----------

## Anthyme

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'info sur les options de reiser4 ... mais j ai trouvé quelques truc sur reiserfstune ... bon je pense que je vais finallement mettre mon slash en reiserfs (snif snif !)

----------

## Anthyme

...

J'ai mis 2 de mes disque sur la meme nappe (master/slave)

...

boullet ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Il turisto

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Il turisto wrote:*   @BuBuaBu : je sais que cela est un perte de perf mais si un disque dur crash et que ton swap est pas en raid tu dois redemarrer la machine car une partie du swap pourrait etre perdue. Donc pour une secu max vaut mieux la mettre en raid.
> 
>  
> 
> mouais bof au pire t'as une ou 2 applis qui segfault, pas de quoi crasher tout le manchot non plus, ou bien?
> ...

 

celle que j'ai vue s'est crashée complètement  :Sad: .

@Anthyme : pas bien ca les 2 hdd sur la meme nappe.

tu fais du raid combien?

----------

## Anthyme

la c du raid0 mais au final j'aurai du 0, 1 et 5 j'ai rebranché toutes les nape et changé toutes les lettres des lecteur ... je vais devoir tout reconfigurer ... a la vache ... :-/

----------

## Anthyme

Je suis retournée sur mon live cd pour réassembler le RAID et j ai pu revoir le message a la premiere utilisation de la partition raid :

```
hdparm -t /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

<5>reiser4[hdparm(26292)]: disable_write_barrier (fs/reiser4/wander.c:234)[zam-1055]:

NOTICE: md0 does not support write barriers, using synchronous write instead.

 Timing buffered disk reads:  398 MB in  3.01 seconds = 132.44 MB/sec
```

voila j'espere que c'est pas trop grave ... en tout cas ici la vitesse depote bien ! sachant que le disque le moins rapide allant en 49,8 mo/s j'espere que ca ira mieu apres le reboot ...

----------

## Il turisto

c'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on progresse  :Smile: 

tiens nous au courant

----------

## Anthyme

bon le raid est toujours aussi lent dans l'install final (~20mo/s) je comprend pas des masses ...

----------

## Il turisto

ton raid est lent mais :

as tjs le dma active pour tout les disques?

as tu des erreurs dans le dmsg?

as tu compile les drivers raid dans le kernel ou est ce que tu les modprobe?

as tu des erreurs dans les log? /var/log/messages?

tjs désolé mais je n'ai jamais fais de reiser4. Comme je te l'ai déjà dis des amis l'ont utilisé et on perdu toutes leur données a cause de son instabilité. C'étais il y a quelques mois et je ne sais pas si c'est résolu. Moi je ne prendrais pas ce risque. Pq ne fais tu pas du reiser3?

Pour ton msg d'erreur je ne sais pas sorry.

Derniere question : au boot as tu des warnings ou erreur?

----------

## Anthyme

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> ton raid est lent mais :
> 
> as tjs le dma active pour tout les disques?
> 
> oui
> ...

 

A priori non

A moins que tu n'ais une super idée je pense que je vais faire du reiser3 tant pis pour le style ^^

*(je suis en nforce4 et y a pas grand chose d'explicite)

----------

## Il turisto

a voila le prob evidemment.

ton chipset ne doit pas etre le bon dans le kernel.

je me souviens avoir eu ce prob la de par le passé.

pour le nforce4 je crois que c le silicon qqch driver et qu'il faut omettre le nvidia.

Quoi qu'il en soit dis toi bien que si ca marche sur le livecd ca marchera sur ta gentoo installée.

tu peux poster le resultat de lspci stp.

edit : apres recherche dans mon kernel : silicon image chipset support.

enfin poste tjs ton lspci.

sache que si pour finir ca ne fonctionne pas il te restera 2 solutions de bourrin :

la pas propre : tu compile tout les drivers

la propre tu les met tous en module et tu les essayes un a un et apres tu recompiles avec le bon.

----------

## Anthyme

```
00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 ISA Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a3)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder (rev 05)

01:05.2 Multimedia controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio Decoder [MPEG Port] (rev 05)

01:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)

01:06.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy Game Port (rev 04)

01:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Creative Labs SB Audigy FireWire Port (rev 04)

01:09.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV41 [GeForce 6800 GS] (rev a2)
```

Voila !

Merci pour ton aide precieuse  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

la je seche un peu. est ce que ca marche avec les drivers silicon?

sinon il faudrait peut etre voir sur le livecd quels drivers il load.

simplement en bootant le livecd puis lsmod.

----------

## Anthyme

```
Module                  Size  Used by

nls_iso8859_15          4736  1 

nls_cp850               4992  1 

amd64_agp              12100  0 

agpgart                32176  1 amd64_agp

analog                 10528  0 

gameport               14856  1 analog

snd_seq_midi            8352  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       6784  0 

snd_emux_synth         32896  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6912  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6400  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            46240  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            30080  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6912  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                46416  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

ath_pci                83620  0 

ath_rate_sample        11264  1 ath_pci

wlan_scan_ap            5632  0 

wlan_scan_sta          13312  0 

wlan_xauth              1664  0 

wlan_wep                6784  0 

wlan_tkip              12160  0 

wlan_ccmp               7936  0 

wlan_acl                4352  0 

wlan                  169948  9 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample,wlan_scan_ap,wlan_scan_sta,wlan_xauth,wlan_wep,wlan_tkip,wlan_ccmp,wlan_acl

ath_hal               189136  2 ath_pci,ath_rate_sample

ieee80211_crypt_tkip     9856  0 

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp     7168  0 

ieee80211_crypt_wep     5120  0 

ipw2200               103620  0 

ieee80211              31432  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         6272  4 ieee80211_crypt_tkip,ieee80211_crypt_ccmp,ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

button                  6800  0 

raw1394                27756  0 

ntfs                  194196  0 

vfat                   12416  1 

fat                    48540  1 vfat

snd_intel8x0           30364  0 

i2c_nforce2             6528  0 

forcedeth              21636  0 

cx88_blackbird         18716  0 

cx8802                 11268  1 cx88_blackbird

snd_usb_audio          70592  0 

snd_usb_lib            14720  1 snd_usb_audio

snd_emu10k1           103716  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            23584  4 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_usb_lib,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         82592  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                80520  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_usb_audio,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          8204  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

cx8800                 30092  1 cx88_blackbird

snd_timer              22788  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

cx88xx                 60708  3 cx88_blackbird,cx8802,cx8800

snd_page_alloc         10248  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

i2c_algo_bit            8456  1 cx88xx

snd_util_mem            4480  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

video_buf              20612  4 cx88_blackbird,cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

snd_hwdep               9220  3 snd_emux_synth,snd_usb_audio,snd_emu10k1

ir_common               9348  1 cx88xx

tveeprom               13712  1 cx88xx

snd                    49252  15 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_intel8x0, snd_usb_audio,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

i2c_core               20368  4 i2c_nforce2,cx88xx,i2c_algo_bit,tveeprom

v4l1_compat            12420  1 cx8800

ov511                  67088  0 

v4l2_common             7680  2 cx88_blackbird,cx8800

btcx_risc               4744  3 cx8802,cx8800,cx88xx

compat_ioctl32          1408  2 cx8800,ov511

parport_pc             30148  0 

parport                33608  1 parport_pc

videodev                9216  4 cx88_blackbird,cx8800,cx88xx,ov511

psmouse                35208  0 

unionfs                68256  0 

dm_mod                 52024  0 

ata_piix               10244  0 

ahci                   12676  0 

sata_qstor              9604  0 

sata_vsc                8324  0 

sata_uli                7428  0 

sata_sis                7940  0 

sata_sx4               13316  0 

sata_nv                 9220  2 

sata_via                8580  0 

sata_svw                7684  0 

sata_sil                9864  0 

sata_promise           11268  0 

libata                 56076  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   20868  0 

ohci1394               31408  0 

ieee1394               89396  3 raw1394,sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               19076  0 

uhci_hcd               29712  0 

usbhid                 34400  0 
```

y a pas de silicon mais il y a un sata_sil, c'est celui la ?Last edited by Anthyme on Fri Jun 16, 2006 4:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Il turisto

Moi je sens bien le sata_nv mais je sais pas d'ou il le sort car j'ai pas cette option dans mon kernel.

J'ai pas ca dans mon kernel mais par contre j'ai trouvé un patch :

http://lwn.net/Articles/122289/

mais j'y crois moyen.

tu es en x86?

----------

## Il turisto

dans un kernel 2.6.11 j'ai bien :

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

mais pas dans un 2.6.16

ca a du changer. as tu essayer le driver silicon comme je te l'ai proposé?

----------

## Anthyme

oui je suis bien en x86 et a priori j'ai le sata_nv :

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ACPI=y
```

j'inverse avec le sata_sil ?

----------

## Il turisto

Tu utilises quel kernel?

Moi j'ai pas toutes ces options dans mon 2.6.16-gentoo-r9.

A priori d'après ce que j'ai lu l'idéal serait le sata_nv (nv pour nvidia je pense).

----------

## Anthyme

j ai un 2.6.16-r1 avec le patch cj-source (tres puissant d'ailleur) qui ajoute le reiser4 le suspend2 et autres (ptetre ce module d'ailleur!)

bon je vais essayer de virer tout les autres module et mettre uniquement le sata 

mais je crois aussi que je vais mettre le reiserfs ... pour le peu qu'apporte reiser4...

----------

## Il turisto

ok ben tiens nous tjs au courant  :Smile: .

----------

## Anthyme

bon tout marche bien pour le moment, la j'essai de créer une autre partition en raid5 mais la commande m'éttone :

mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md2 --level=5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/hda4 /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb3

Y'aura des disques de parité avec ca ??? Ca m'éttone quand même ...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Il turisto

Moi j'ai tjs fais mon raid comme ca :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installation_de_Gentoo_avec_RAID

c'est a dire avec un raidtab.

Moi ce qui m'etonne c que tu fasses du raid en des hdd en ide et en sata.

----------

## Anthyme

Bon je vais me renseigner un peu...

sinon pour les IDE et SATA ils ont un peu pres la meme vitesse alors je vois pas spéciallement de probleme pour un raid logiciel  :Smile: 

Sinon a vu de ça :

```
md2 : active raid5 sda7[2] hdb7[1] hdd7[0]

      129628288 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]

```

C sécurisé ou non ?

mci !

----------

## Il turisto

ouais peut etre.

ca m'interesse en tout cas de savoir si tout se passe bien avec un melange de disques.

perso g des ide recent et des satas recents et les sata sont au moins 50% plus rapides mais si tu me dis que c la meme vitesse je te crois.

De plus le sata n'est finalement qu'une surcouche de l'ide donc pq pas.

----------

## Anthyme

C'est bon j ai trouvé sur le site de mon ecole ^^

un excelant article si cela t'interesse :

http://www.labo-linux.org/cours/module-1/chapitre-13-raid-et-lvm/

et voila le bout de code :

```
mdadm --create /dev/md0 --leve=raid5 --raid-devices=3 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 --spare-devices=1 /dev/sde1
```

 :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> perso g des ide recent et des satas recents et les sata sont au moins 50% plus rapides mais si tu me dis que c la meme vitesse je te crois. 
> 
> De plus le sata n'est finalement qu'une surcouche de l'ide donc pq pas.

 

SATA est dans les 62mo/s  et mes IDE 50mo/s j'ai un peu de perte mais bon ce n'est pas trop grave

----------

## Il turisto

merci pour le lien je vais aller voir mais comme je te l'ai dis perso je n'utilise pas mdadm.

Voir le tuto que je t'ai filé.

Tout fonctionne alors?

----------

## Anthyme

il est en train de scanner le raid level 5 vu que j emerge une 100ene de paquet en meme temps, c'est un peu long ^^

----------

## Il turisto

watch cat /proc/mdstat

 :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

voila mes disque : 

```
hdd : 80G IDE :

<====hdd1====><hdd5><==hdd6==><========hdd7========>

Win NTFS 10G  /boot / rzfs 5G /home reiserfs 66G

hdb : 120G IDE :

<========hdb1========><hdd5><==hdd6==><========hdd7========>

/mnt/saves XFS 50G    /boot / rzfs 5G  /home reiserfs 66go

sda : 250G SATA

<========sda1========><sda5><==sda6==><========sda7========><sda8><=========sda9=======>

/mnt/saves XFS 50G    /boot / rzfs 5G  /home reiserfs 66go  sw 1G  /mnt/fat FAT32 100G
```

c sympas!!

le raid 5 est un peu lent par contre ... 47mo/s mais bon au moins c sécurisé

y a des intru ^^ Win en NTFS a hdd1 et 100G pour les jeux en FAT32 ^^

Voila merci a tous pour votre aide ! je pense que ca ira ce coup ci ^^

----------

## Il turisto

normal que ce soit lent vu qu'il doit ecrire les memes infos sur plusieurs disques et que comme tu n'as pas de carte raid il le fait sur un disque apres l'autre et non en parallele.

A mon avis le fait que tu aies un dique en ide n'arrange pas les choses.

Il faut savoir que tes port sata non surement pas un controlleur séparé et utilisent surement le controlleur de tes ide donc encore un peu de perf en moins.

Mais bon l'important c que ca marche.

Finalement reiser3 ou 4??

----------

## Anthyme

bin 3 mais bon c'est pas grave ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> IMHO grub ne gère pas le raid en soft => /boot en rais0 et utilisation d'un des 2 jumeaux pour lancer le kernel en ignorant totalement l'autre.

 

Si je puis me permettre = 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid

ca ressemble à du soft non (je viens de l'utiliser et cette astuce fonctionne bien ^^

ceci-dit en effet le terme "logiciel" est quelque peu limite dans ce cas de figure

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   IMHO grub ne gère pas le raid en soft => /boot en rais0 et utilisation d'un des 2 jumeaux pour lancer le kernel en ignorant totalement l'autre. 
> 
> Si je puis me permettre = 
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Gentoo_with_NVRAID_using_dmraid
> ...

 

Oui j'ai pas été pointu car j'excluais de soft ce qui pouvait être géré par le bios. je voulais dire qu'on peut pas dire a grub un truc genre root (hd0,0) & (hd1,0), enfin que grub himself ne gère pas le raid quoi.... à l'opposé du kernel qui en est capable.

edit : en plus je voulais dire raid 1 je crois enfin celui qui est "mirroring" par opposé à "stepping"... je sais jamais qui est qui... vais m'acheter un 2è dd comme ça je serais forcé d'apprendre tien! ^_^

 j'éspère vraiment pas avoir dit de connerie (quoique ce serait pas la première) parceque j'ai lu en diagonale qu'il est tard que j'ai eu une sale journéee et que j'ai plein de bière dans le bide

----------

## dapsaille

Ha ok , tant mieux pour moi 

ca m'apprendras à faire du "dumping" de posts:p

 sinon raid 0 = Stripping c'est ce que j'aime mais pas de tolérance de pannes :/

http://www.vulgarisation-informatique.com/raid.php

Je n'avais pas compris la nuance grob (hd0,0) & (hd0,1) 

voila pourquoi jama gourré (un jeu de mot que seul un amateur d'arcade apprécieras (quand tu veux la pilée sur sfa Enlight)) :p

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ha ok , tant mieux pour moi 
> 
> ca m'apprendras à faire du "dumping" de posts:p
> 
>  sinon raid 0 = Stripping c'est ce que j'aime mais pas de tolérance de pannes :/
> ...

 

T'es vraiment sur de vouloir croiser mon shin akuma level 32????

----------

## dapsaille

rhoooo je vais monter un serveur kaillera la semaine prochaine je pense et te défies ^^

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> rhoooo je vais monter un serveur kaillera la semaine prochaine je pense et te défies ^^

 

hein, ça marche comment ça?

----------

## dapsaille

Je te mp pour ca :p

----------

